# Good Webcomics



## gray_foxor (Jul 4, 2009)

This may seem to be identical to all the other threads but I am asking for a more general answer. I don't necessarily want a furry webcomic, nor is it more preferable to humans. It has to be a WEBcomic though.

You see, I am a webcomic addict and read any webcomic that is at least mediocre. Finding new webcomics is difficult, and I would like some help.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 4, 2009)

Have you tried eddegg or edds world, better life and pressstarttoplay. they are my favs


----------



## Isen (Jul 4, 2009)

Daisy Owl
Daisy Owl
Daisy Owl
Daisy Owl


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 4, 2009)

http://www.picturesforsadchildren.com/ My favourite webcomic from the moment I found it.

http://harkavagrant.com/ You probably won't find this very funny unless you're a huge nerd, like me.

http://lackadaisycats.com/comic.php Great comic if you're patient enough for one update a month, or even less.

http://www.amazingsuperpowers.com/ I think this one is funny, but that's me.

And maybe check out Suicide for Hire. I think it's pretty bland myself, but people seem to like it so I don't know.



Isen said:


> Daisy Owl


*Bookmark*


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 4, 2009)

Daisy owl now added to my list.


----------



## dragon_mel (Jul 5, 2009)

im a big webcomic addict too >.<

http://devilspanties.keenspot.com/index.html  one of my faves, and it updates everyday!
http://www.tryinghuman.com/index.php?view=index cute aliens ^.^
http://www.kawaiinot.com/index.php funny little cute things... 
http://www.menagea3.net/index.html not always safe for work, but not too bad in that sense, and rather funny too
http://www.sinfest.net/index.php updates daily ^.^
http://www.stripteasecomic.com/ cute comic about webcomic artists
http://www.gunnerkrigg.com/index2.php weird comic, but rather good once you get into it
http://www.collectedcurios.com/sequentialart.php  awesome comic!
http://www.collectedcurios.com/spiderandscorpion.html random and amazing! i laugh at the insanity of it
http://yeahduff.comicgenesis.com/ doenst update that often, but its pretty good
http://www.eeriecuties.com/ just started, but it seems like it will be a good comic
http://www.smbc-comics.com/ kind of messed up humor here, but sometimes good for a laugh


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 5, 2009)

Gone with the Blastwave - Update's _rarely_, but it's really good.
Awkward Zombie - A lot of Nintendo/WoW jokes, but it's pretty good.
VGCats - Scott says he's actually get back on tracks with regular updates. 
Nedroid - This one has pretty funny random humor.
Housepets! - This one's alright.
Sinfest - I don't read it much, but some people say it's good.
Sequential Art - It's alright, I don't read it often.
XKCD - It's pretty good.


----------



## Drbigt (Jul 5, 2009)

Can I pimp my own?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.dandyandcompany.com/ (Dandy and Company)
http://www.kevinandkell.com/ (Kevin and Kell)
http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm (Faux Pas)
http://freefall.purrsia.com/ (Freefall)
http://genecatlow.com (Gene Catlow)
http://www.rhjunior.com/GH/ (Goblin Hollow)
http://www.hamletothehamster.blogspot.com/ (Hamleto the Hamster)
http://www.pholph.com/ (Jack)(Warning: MATURE RATED!)
http://www.rhjunior.com/NT/ (Nip and Tuck)
http://www.rhjunior.com/totq/ (Tales of the Questor)
http://woodsforthetrees.comicgenesis.com/ (Woods For The Trees)
http://whiteponyproductions.com/comi...tc/present.htm (Cross Time Cafe)
http://exterminatusnow.comicgenesis.com/ (Exterminatus Now)
http://furthiahigh.comicgenesis.com/ (Furthia High)
http://www.godspack.com/ (The Gods' Pack)
http://kitnkayboodle.comicgenesis.com/ (Kit and Kay Boodle) (MATURE RATED)
http://www.peteristhewolf.com/ (Peter Is The Wolf)
http://www.raizap.com/sdamned/ (Slightly Damned)
http://subjecttochange.comicgenesis.com/ (Subject To Change)
http://mynarskiforest.purrsia.com/ (Tales From The Mynarski Forest)
http://weeshcomic.com (Weesh) 
http://www.fw-adventures.com/ (FW! Adventures) 
http://crimsonflagcomic.com/ (Crimson Flag) 


These are updated sporadically or on hiatus:
http://www.furnation.com/A_D/ (Anthros & Dungeons)
http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/ (Black Tapestries) (inactive)
http://www.rhjunior.com/CC/ (Camp Calomine)
http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html (Fur-piled)(MATURE-RATED)
http://furfire.org/ (Furfire)
http://www.lunardiaries.com/ (Lunar Diaries) (inactive)
http://www.bibp.com/macropodia/index.php (Macropod Madness)
http://www.tfsnewworld.com/ (New World)
http://picklejuice.comicgenesis.com/ (Office Bitch)(MATURE)
http://www.sankam.net/PA_Current.html (Persona Animus)
http://www.rhjunior.com/TH/ (Tallyho!)
http://nbanc.co.uk/ (Not Big and Not Clever) (site kinda offline)
http://www.bristled-comic.com/ (Bristled)
http://www.otterdude.com/ (Dume) (site is "down for reconstruction" atm)
http://www.ozyandmillie.org/ (Ozy and Millie) ("main" story finished, occasional strips to be printed)
http://foxfire.comicgenesis.com/ (Foxfire Chronicles)


----------



## wolfsilvermoon (Jul 6, 2009)

I might humbly offer up the two webcomics I work on:

http://www.godspack.com  -  The Gods' Pack (fantasy feral)
http://www.beyond-rapture.com  -  Beyond Rapture (crime noir furry)


----------



## Attaman (Jul 6, 2009)

deadwinter.cc
erfworld.com
drmcninja.com


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Jul 6, 2009)

These are my all time faves in no particular order.  If you're not a fan already, you will be soon enough.
The Adventures of Dr. McNinja
Daily Dinosaur Comics
Looking for Group
Lancaster the Ghost Detective
Cantrip the Magic Rabbit
The Non-Adventures of Wonderella
The Katbox
The Unfeasible Adventures of Beaver and Steve (on hiatus, but still funny as hell)
Shortpacked


----------



## Corto (Jul 6, 2009)

Achewood, Nedroid and Daisy Owl.


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 13, 2009)

I recommend:

NOFNA 
Good art, awesome stories, it's on the second story as of now. Updated every weekday!!

Roza 
Great art, good story. Updated on Mondays.

Zombie Hunters 
It's about zombies. Story has gotten a bit slow as of late, but still a good read. Updated Mondays.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 13, 2009)

Way I see it in regards to comics:

Free
Online
Good

pick two.


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 13, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Way I see it in regards to comics:
> 
> Free
> Online
> ...


I dare to disagree, since I think Nofna has all three.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 14, 2009)

Pictures for Sad Children, LucidTV, and Hark! A Vagrant, and Octopus Pie aside: whatever happened to KC Green? Did he stop updating everything?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 14, 2009)

Concession! \m/ (btw pretty mature...)


----------



## TheAlter (Jul 14, 2009)

http://moondog.tripshotpress.com -  Well.. I think the update rate has gone pretty dead lately.. A shame..


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jul 14, 2009)

www.concessionsomic.com

It's pretty good, but some it is mature rated.


----------



## Corto (Jul 14, 2009)

Man how could I forget Pictures for Sad Children. That comic's great.


----------



## JosephRaszagal (Jul 14, 2009)

Everyone who recommended Lackadaisy, Sinfest, and PBFComics did so for a reason; they rock. Lackadaisy might be my favorite webcomic, actually =3

Brawl In The Family, an awesome SSBB comic about randomness.
http://www.brawlinthefamily.com/?page_id=42

A punk rock themed comic. If you like punk, this is good; if not, then it'll probably be awful lol.
http://www.mitchclem.com/nothingnice/archive/


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for all this, but I don't know if I can read all these.

And I've heard BAD things about Kit n' Kay Boodle. Probably not gonna look at that.


----------



## ClosetMonster (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the "Daisy Owl" link.  Pretty cute.  I'll gladly add that to my favorites.

Oh, look...  there's a webcomic link just below this... in my signature...


----------



## jinxtigr (Jul 16, 2009)

Gee, if Kit And Kay Boodle are too explicit for you, I'm not even sure WHAT to say about mine 

I guess I can say that I'm reading Precocious, Sheldon, PVP, Out There, Freefall, Housepets, Original Life, XKCD, Peter Is The Wolf, and I would read Betapwned and E and Mu if they were updating...

...and that you should not even think about looking at http://www.tallyroad.com if Kit and Kay are too much for you, unless you're interested enough in a continuing story with characters and consequences unfolding daily 7 days a week and hand-drawn, hand-inked, hand-lettered and hand-shaded with ink wash all in natural media (bristol board).

Or perhaps you'll just think it's horrible, but it's over 300 strips at slightly over a year in, and it does get better with practice, so maybe a year from NOW you'll be more or less compelled to check it out 

I'll take that free and online and throw in daily, because even if I can't promise to be good to everybody, daily is one thing I can promise...


----------



## Attaman (Jul 18, 2009)

How has this not been mentioned yet?


----------



## cpam (Jul 18, 2009)

Here are a few of mine:

Champion Of Katara
Felicia: The Sorceress' Apprentice
Seeker's Quest
Mr Cow
Stars 'n' Stripes


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

I mostly stick to paper comix but Sometimes I like Jerk City or Super Mega Comics and I just found a new one called Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead, but it's only got three installments so far, it's new, but very humorous to someone who enjoys "alternative music" like me.


----------



## Deadly-Bagel (Jul 30, 2009)

My list;

Original Life - Jay Naylor's sequel to Better Days, I think nearly everyone knows that comic. Comedy/drama.

Two Kinds - Magic, human / anthro, plot, drawing starts a little iffy but picks up. Comedy/drama/action.

Faux Pas - A fox and some barn animals drama, funny at times. Drama, with some comedy.

Looking for Group - Not furry, but absolutely hilarious, with emphasis on the insane undead warlock. Lmao. Action/comedy

Exterminatus Now - Sonic-style furry comic, the team of unlikely, incompetent heroes fights demonic forces with reckless abandon and blind luck. Oh, they also have a possessed toaster. Action/comedy.

Housepets! - World where pets can think and talk. Predominantly humour, touch of drama.

The Adventures of Dr McNinja - Modern day Ninja fights the forces of, well, everything that crops up. Action/humour.

Sequential Art - A guy who lives with a cat and a penguin, and eventually a few squirrels, do random stuff and fight shadows. Comedy.

Ctrl+Alt+Del - Random video gamers do random stuff, including paying out Macs. I love it so. Drawing vastly improves somewhere in the early stages. Comedy/non-furry


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Aug 1, 2009)

And somehow, only two people have mentioned Concession. >.>
*epic facepaw*


----------



## cpam (Aug 1, 2009)

Calibrius133701 said:


> And somehow, only two people have mentioned Concession. >.>
> *epic facepaw*



Not all things appeal to everybody.

Besides, I just tried to give it a peek, and the server seems to be down.


----------



## cpam (Aug 1, 2009)

cpam said:


> Not all things appeal to everybody.
> 
> Besides, I just tried to give it a peek, and the server seems to be down.



Never mind -- apparently I had a bad link before.

I'll just stick with "not all things appeal to everybody" and let it go at that.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 1, 2009)

Since it bears repeating:  http://www.erfworld.com/


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 2, 2009)

JosephRaszagal said:


> Everyone who recommended Lackadaisy, Sinfest, and PBFComics did so for a reason; they rock. Lackadaisy might be my favorite webcomic, actually =3



This.

Also, Allan is alright. It's a daily updated biolgraphical webcomic, so it's worth checking once a day for updates. I joined the forum and talked to him. He called me a furfag and said he hated me. Wonderful fellow.

I wont bother listing any others; they're probably in this topic somewhere. But the forum for Allan is pretty much all comic people, so you could find a good few there.

Edit: Also, just found this one - http://dogeatdoug.com/ s'all right.

Maaaaan, this one has been going since November 2005. I have some reading to do I guess.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 2, 2009)

I like _*21st Century Fox*_, but he only updates weekly since Scott Kellogg married Kathy who draws _*Carry On!*_ which updates 3 times per week. I post my monthly comic on his forum. Doc Nickel's _*The Whiteboard*_ is the best furry comic I've seen in a B & W format and the cast would make great fursuit subjects IMHO. If you want to see what a civil war between fox clans looks like, then *By The Saints* is for you. It's rendered in pencil and nicely done. Koz, the artist, has a wild sense of humor and he also contributes to White Pony's *Cross Time Cafe* as do I. *Nip & Tuck* is furry rural America at it's zaniest. There are those who believe that I may be related to those guys.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 25, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.dandyandcompany.com/ (Dandy and Company)
http://www.kevinandkell.com/ (Kevin and Kell)
http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm (Faux Pas)
http://freefall.purrsia.com/ (Freefall)
http://genecatlow.com (Gene Catlow)
http://www.rhjunior.com/GH/ (Goblin Hollow)
http://www.hamletothehamster.blogspot.com/ (Hamleto the Hamster)
http://www.pholph.com/ (Jack)(Warning: MATURE RATED!)
http://www.rhjunior.com/NT/ (Nip and Tuck)
http://www.rhjunior.com/totq/ (Tales of the Questor)
http://woodsforthetrees.comicgenesis.com/ (Woods For The Trees)
http://whiteponyproductions.com/comi...tc/present.htm (Cross Time Cafe)
http://exterminatusnow.comicgenesis.com/ (Exterminatus Now)
http://furthiahigh.comicgenesis.com/ (Furthia High)
http://www.godspack.com/ (The Gods' Pack)
http://kitnkayboodle.comicgenesis.com/ (Kit and Kay Boodle) (MATURE RATED)
http://www.peteristhewolf.com/ (Peter Is The Wolf)
http://www.raizap.com/sdamned/ (Slightly Damned)
http://subjecttochange.comicgenesis.com/ (Subject To Change)
http://mynarskiforest.purrsia.com/ (Tales From The Mynarski Forest)
http://weeshcomic.com (Weesh) 
http://www.fw-adventures.com/ (FW! Adventures) 
http://crimsonflagcomic.com/ (Crimson Flag) 


These are updated sporadically or on hiatus:
http://www.furnation.com/A_D/ (Anthros & Dungeons)
http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/ (Black Tapestries) (inactive)
http://www.rhjunior.com/CC/ (Camp Calomine)
http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html (Fur-piled)(MATURE-RATED)
http://furfire.org/ (Furfire)
http://www.lunardiaries.com/ (Lunar Diaries) (inactive)
http://www.bibp.com/macropodia/index.php (Macropod Madness, FINISHED)
http://www.tfsnewworld.com/ (New World)
http://picklejuice.comicgenesis.com/ (Office Bitch)(MATURE)
http://www.sankam.net/PA_Current.html (Persona Animus)
http://www.rhjunior.com/TH/ (Tallyho!)
http://nbanc.co.uk/ (Not Big and Not Clever) (site kinda offline)
http://www.bristled-comic.com/ (Bristled)
http://www.otterdude.com/ (Dume) (site is "down for reconstruction" atm)
http://www.ozyandmillie.org/ (Ozy and Millie) ("main" story FINISHED, occasional strips to be printed)
http://foxfire.comicgenesis.com/ (Foxfire Chronicles)

(Slight update)


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 25, 2009)

"Ever After"

http://ea.snafu-comics.com/?comic_id=0 

I haven't read it yet, but it looks pretty good. I think it's currently on hiatus, though. I don't know when it will resume.

Edit: Just found "Drow Tales"

http://www.drowtales.com/mainarchive.php?order=chapters&id=0

I haven't read it yet, but holy shit that art is fucking brilliant.

(Some parts are NSFW)

Here's another:

The Perry Bible Fellowship

http://pbfcomics.com/

It's a comedy, as opposed to the previous two. Pretty good humor and excellent artwork.

(Again, some parts NSFW)


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow, thanks a lot, guys. This list is overwhelming, I've read a few, and deemed a few too crappy to read. By the way, have any of you read Raine Dog? I find it hilarious in an unintentional way.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 25, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Wow, thanks a lot, guys. This list is overwhelming, I've read a few, and deemed a few too crappy to read. By the way, have any of you read Raine Dog? I find it hilarious in an unintentional way.



Another forum I was a part of had a field day with that comic, mostly with one certain page.

I can dig up some pretty funny edits if you want me to.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 25, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Another forum I was a part of had a field day with that comic, mostly with one certain page.
> 
> I can dig up some pretty funny edits if you want me to.



Yes please. And does that happen to be the Bad Webcomics Wiki forums? Then I've seen it.

And I was also thin-JEFF! OH MY GOD!


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 25, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Yes please. And does that happen to be the Bad Webcomics Wiki forums? Then I've seen it.
> 
> And I was also thin-JEFF! OH MY GOD!



I don't know, they could have been reposted, I've never been there.

Fuck, I forgot there were so many.

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/8874/snaildog.png
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/4374/noooooooooooooooo.jpg
http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/210/raynedog.png
http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/4257/leasticoulddog.jpg
http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/3707/cceconomics101.gif
http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/4976/whye78.png
http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4198/whomadethismess.png
http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/9707/ceditx.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/2984/wtfrso.png
http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/4724/icanstillfeelthem.png
http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/8242/rayneloss.jpg


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 25, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I don't know, they could have been reposted, I've never been there.
> 
> Fuck, I forgot there were so many.



Haha, these are classic.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I don't know, they could have been reposted, I've never been there.
> 
> Fuck, I forgot there were so many.
> 
> ...



The humor wore off on the second strip. It's just the same joke rehashed over and over (kinda like Garfield but with even less humor).


----------



## cpam (Aug 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> The humor wore off on the second strip. It's just the same joke rehashed over and over (kinda like Garfield but with even less humor).



I second the sentiment.  Once is a parody; more than that is just repetitive abuse of the strip's artist, who deserves better.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 26, 2009)

I want comics like Closet Coon. 

normal life, modern ages, boy love xD

I'll have a look through the suggestions.


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 26, 2009)

I've got a couple to recommend.

House of LSD 18+ (nudity and mild-Moderate sexual content includng nudity and softcore scenes)
Despite the title it's not about drugs. It's about four feline sisters three of who are adult actresses. Luna, Skye, Devi (hence LSD) and Raquelle. Interesting comic, sorta new, updates every Monday and Friday.

Sabrina Online
Excellent comic, ten years old so expect alot of content. I took me three nights to read every single strip, and that was last year. Updates monthly.
It's about an artist and her friends, and their lives.
By Eric Schwartz
(Mild sexual content/references)

Jack 18+
Another _excellent_ comic, I dunno how old it is. It is a christian/catholic based comic of heaven and hell generally following the character "Jack" who is the sin of wrath (aka the grim reaper)
this comic has alot of content including the main storyline and side archs.
I highly suggest this comic, even if you hate religion, it has very good story telling.
and it's rather complicated so I'll add this link to the story arch list click here

By David Hopkins
(Violence, gore, *explicit* sexual content)

Better Days 18+
A great comic, few years old, it's about a feline siblings and their friends. It follows their lives from childhood to adulthood.

by Jay Naylor
(Contains sexual content and situations)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 26, 2009)

Not to be rude or anything, but everyone keeps posting the same comics over and over...check to see what other people have posted before you guys post. Chances are, they've already posted the same comic you are going to (some of the ones posted after my list are already on my list, and therefore a bit redundant. And yeah, I probably posted a few that have already been mentioned before, so I'm just as guilty)


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Not to be rude or anything, but everyone keeps posting the same comics over and over...check to see what other people have posted before you guys post. Chances are, they've already posted the same comic you are going to (some of the ones posted after my list are already on my list, and therefore a bit redundant. And yeah, I probably posted a few that have already been mentioned before, so I'm just as guilty)



If that's such a problem, maybe we should consolidate all the links into the first post? That would make it easier for people to check and see if their comics have been posted or not.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 26, 2009)

Order of the Stick.
Nerf Now has a few good moments, though not as many as the other comics I mentioned.  Mostly TF2 related.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 2, 2009)

http://gunshowcomic.com/

It's pretty good.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 2, 2009)

http://nuklearpower.com - A few webcomics there that are worth a gander.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.ozyandmillie.org/ I dunno why, but it reminds me of Calvin and Hobbes, which was also really good.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 6, 2009)

Both the comics here I can recommend, they go pretty fast for their length.


----------

